# How to release Raccoons from leg hold traps?



## Wink Dinkerson (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm curious as to how you release wild raccoons, coyotes, fox and other potentially aggressive & frantic game from leg hold traps, back into the wild, *while doing as little damage as possible.* Does anyone have a video?
*If you were going to release an animal from a leg hold trap with the intentions of not harming it at all, how would you attempt it?*


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Neck tongs.


----------



## mitchellpk123 (Jun 23, 2010)

Canned sardines seems to work quite well in a box type trap.If you can find when walking and other animals use the same path, just put in the stocks of access if the stocks are legal.I raccoon trap with a live trap and cat food,they like canned cat food along flavor.You do more with the traps that trap line.


----------



## Wink Dinkerson (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advise, but I trap many raccoons in live traps intentionally.
I have a lack of time right now so I'm keeping this short, I don't mean to be rude.
I hunt ***** with hounds, I don't want to kill raccoons. I do want to trap a nuisance fox on my property, and I have some nice leg-holds for that. I've never released any game from leg-holds alive so I'd like to have a heads up.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i see, all you need to pick up is a catch pole.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=524&products_id=1316

loop it around the neck, cinch it down, then pin the head to the ground and unset the foothold. It's pretty easy.

hope that helps.

xdeano


----------

